# Rehoming male 9months old golden cockapoo



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys 

*firstly this isn't my dog-I would never give up Murphy or Emmy!*

I am hoping someone can help. I was walking Emmy and Murphy in the park and a lady approached me with a golden cockerpoo, very friendly and had a good game with my two. I started chatting about cockapoos (as you do!) and she said she was trying to rehome him. In fact he has already been rehomed twice. She wanted me to take him, but I explained that I couldn't as I already have my hands full and I work full time. This little fella is experiencing some separation issues (no wonder!!) and I would not have time to work with him myself. He was very friendly with all the dogs in the park and my heart went out to him! So if anyone knows of a person looking for a cockerpoo, I could pass the owners details on. Sorry I haven't got much info on him, but just trying I do my little bit to help get him to his forever home! 

We are in Widnes (near liverpool/manchester) UK. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you see them again suggest they get in touch with Labradoodle Trust who will be able to help with rehoming him.

http://www.labradoodletrust.com/


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I have her number because I said I would try to help, so I will txt her. I know the cockerpoo club gb have a rehoming section so will suggest that also. Honestly wish I had never met her as i obviously love the dogs and I now feel i have a responsibility to help as he's such a lovely boy who deserves a loving home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Gosh! This is the second one on here today. Both about the same age and both have been rehomed several times. So sad...

Why not give the owner the CCGB rehoming details at http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-rescue-rehoming--respite-care.html? That way, the little fella would hopefully be assessed properly and a suitable forever home found for him rather than potentially the risk of another failed rehome and worsening separation anxiety.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He might be the same one, I think Kyle was in the NW. He'll get snapped up I'm sure.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

It is then he is called Kyle! Where's the other ad? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw it on here last night I think, it said something like her sister had problems and they'd rehomed several times but it never worked out. I wonder how his separation anxiety shows itself and would he be better living with another dog. So was he really nice and friendly then? I'd be tempted myself if it was the summer holidays to give me time to work with him on his issues poor little love.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yes if you click on todays posts and look down the list you will see the thread, cockapoo needs a forever home. I also recommended she contacted Stephen at CCGB, I hardly ever go on their forum but I know they do sometimes take in cockapoo's that need rehoming and assess them before they get rehomed, and I believe there is always a list of people waiting to rehome as well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope this little fella gets a home soon. I wish I had the time to spend with him, if I didn't have both my girls, I would definitely offer to rehome.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm going to see him tonight with my mother in law. They lost their 2 cavapoos a few years ago and have been too heartbroken to get another, until I told her about Kyle. We are going to see him tonight so fingers crossed it goes well. I think it's ideal as he will have a loving forever home, and also il be able to help them with any issues and training and he will have two cockerpoo's to play with at weekends. I'm trying not to sway her decision and to let her fully consider the time and effort involved before comitting. This has to be a forever decision so that he absolutely never ever rehomed again!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

